# Toro 622 Power Throw Help!



## warrior21 (Jan 21, 2016)

I have a Toro 622 Power Throw snowblower. It's likely 15 years old or so.

Late last Winter season, I inadvertently ran over our free, weekly newspaper, as it had snowed quite a bit on a Thursday, the paper was hidden by the day's snow, and the paper got garbled in the snowblower. This resulted in the unit not shooting out any more snow...

In advance of this weekend's storm, I got the unit running, but the auger isn't turning. A friend suggested that the shear pins may be missing, and I don't see any in the unit. Is that likely why the auger isn't operating? I can see if a local Lowe's or Home Depot have them, but want to see if anyone has run into this issue before.

Sorry if what I'm writing isn't very clear -- not very mechanically inclined.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum warrior

What is the model and serial number of the unit.

Is the impeller turning when you try to engage the auger ??


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If the impeller is turning, but not the augers then you either have broke shear pins or a broken gear box. The Toro gear boxes are usually pretty tough, so odds are on the shear pins.

If neither the impeller nor the augers are turning then your issue is most likely the belt either broke or came off.

Theoretically speaking, a lot of the Toro machines say they don't have or need shear pins. The reality is they still have bolts where the shear pins would be and those bolts can and do break.

Link to several shear bolt replacement videos on youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=shear

I don't think he has a video for your specific machine, but they are all very similar.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

warrior21 said:


> I have a Toro 622 Power Throw snowblower. It's likely 15 years old or so.
> 
> Late last Winter season, I inadvertently ran over our free, weekly newspaper, as it had snowed quite a bit on a Thursday, the paper was hidden by the day's snow, and the paper got garbled in the snowblower. This resulted in the unit not shooting out any more snow...
> 
> ...


First thing to do would be to check and see if the drive belt is broken or very loose.

Not sure which style of auger you have but it its the small shaft type, then the following directions might take care of the problem. If you have a large shaft auger and I will let somebody else talk about that.

If you cannot see the shear bolts in the auger shafts, its probably because they are gone. Look at each shaft and find a hole. There should be another hole 180 degrees on the opposite side of the shaft, and one of the two may be larger than the other. The other auger shaft should have a matching pair of holes.

You need to get some new shear bolts, manual should specify size, and then rotate the augers until the holes line up with a hole thru the internal shaft. Those holes may be blocked with a piece of the old shear bolts. Knock those out with a punch. Then you need to grease the shaft thru the grease zerks until grease starts showing up at the gear case. Once you have lots of grease in there, rotate the augers multiple times to distribute the grease on the internal shafts. 

You can then install the new shear bolts, with some grease on them as well, making sure the larger hole gets the shoulder end of the bolt, or the spacer or whatever method they use. Check the manual for instructions. Do not overtighten the locking bolts, they should have a bit of play so they can shear the next time you get a paper delivered.


----------

